# Age, type, and marriage



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

Which option applies to you?


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

ISFJ 30+ years of age and I was married for 18 years,but separated for 10 of those.We are divorced now and I have a new partner.He is an ISTP 30+ and has never been married,although has been engaged several times.Will we ever get married,I really can't say at this point as we have only been together for 8 months.I would like to get married again but it would depend on whether he wants to,but he doesn't like the religious side of the ceremony.Plus if we do get married he said that I would have to ask him and I am very traditional and believe that the man should decide and ask the woman for her hand in marriage.

Why do you want to know this anyway?


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not married but I'm in a committed relationship.

In that we both should be committed.:crazy:


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

AussieChick said:


> ISFJ 30+ years of age and I was married for 18 years,but separated for 10 of those.We are divorced now and I have a new partner.He is an ISTP 30+ and has never been married,although has been engaged several times.Will we ever get married,I really can't say at this point as we have only been together for 8 months.I would like to get married again but it would depend on whether he wants to,but he doesn't like the religious side of the ceremony.Plus if we do get married he said that I would have to ask him and I am very traditional and believe that the man should decide and ask the woman for her hand in marriage.
> 
> Why do you want to know this anyway?


Just curious what the trends might be. Good luck with the ISTP.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Eleventeenth said:


> Just curious what the trends might be. Good luck with the ISTP.


Ok just wondering what your interest was in this


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

INTJ, 30+, Divorced

I'm in a committed relationship, but highly doubt that I will ever marry again.


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

AussieChick said:


> Ok just wondering what your interest was in this


Just wanted to test out a theory. I'll see if the sample size grows a bit in the coming weeks and then maybe I'll post what I had in mind. Thanks for voting.


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

jayde said:


> INTP, 30+, Divorced
> 
> I'm in a committed relationship, but highly doubt that I will ever marry again.


Why not? Is marriage tough business?


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Eleventeenth said:


> Why not? Is marriage tough business?


Speaking for myself,yes it can be,especially when one partner gives and the other takes all the time.My ex was very dominating,abusive,controlling and manipulating and liked to use sex as a weapon against me to get what he wanted.I can't speak for @jayde as everyone has different experiences.But if one partner treats the other as a sex slave rather than give them the love they deserve,and the other blames themselves for the marriage issues then it is bound to go awry.I too am in a very committed relationship now, but not sure if I want to marry again at this stage, as he has never been married and not sure if he wants to.Hope you get the results you are after with this.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Eleventeenth said:


> Why not? Is marriage tough business?


Even the healthiest of committed relationships are hard work (whether it's a marriage or a common-law relationship). The compromise and sacrifice required to make it last isn't something that everybody is suited for. 

In my particular case, my marriage was similar to what @AussieChick describes. My ex completely changed after the wedding and became controlling, manipulative and verbally abusive. In hindsight, there were some small warning signs going into the marriage, but my ex hid them very well.

In spite of the hell I went through in that relationship, it's not that I've been scared off of marriage, it's more that I just don't see the point. I don't need a legal document to be committed to somebody, and I don't really understand why the courts need to poke their noses into people's bedrooms in the first place.

I'm not saying that I will absolutely never marry again, but the odds are definitely slim. I've been with my current partner for almost 3 years now and we have no intention of moving in together anytime soon, let alone marrying. We're both very happy with the status quo for now.


----------



## doucette (Oct 23, 2011)

It seems like INxx´s have been the most enthusiastic aswer to this 

My answer was _I'm INxx, 18-29 years old, and I'm married (or was married at one point)._


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

doucette said:


> It seems like INxx´s have been the most enthusiastic aswer to this
> 
> My answer was _I'm INxx, 18-29 years old, and I'm married (or was married at one point)._


Haha, I think there's just more INxx's on the site than the other types.


----------



## Maura (Dec 2, 2011)

ENTP, 18-29, would be denied.


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

An abundance of INxx's on this site.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

ENFP - was very happily married for 20 years, and still would be if not for cancer.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

INTP, 25 and never married.

I don't really see marriage as something important to me, but if a future partner wanted to get married, I would be OK with it. I would want such a marriage to be based on respect, communication and equality - gender roles should be consigned to the history books where they belong, and instead a couple, married or not, should work together as a team.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Zster said:


> ENFP - was very happily married for 20 years, and still would be if not for cancer.


I'm sorry to hear that, my aunt lost her husband (my mother's brother) last year to cancer after they had been married for twenty two years.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Eleventeenth said:


> An abundance of INxx's on this site.


More like an abundance of INxx's on the Internet. Introverts, especially iNtuitive introverts, tend to be the majority online, in stark contrast to the ESxx-dominated IRL.


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> More like an abundance of INxx's on the Internet. Introverts, especially iNtuitive introverts, tend to be the majority online, in stark contrast to the ESxx-dominated IRL.


IRL is over-rated.


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

Zster said:


> ENFP - was very happily married for 20 years, and still would be if not for cancer.


I'm very sorry for your loss. Even 20 years is very rare these days...not many people make it that long together. That says something about your love for one another.


----------

